# Fantasy



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm really in mood for some fantasy once my kindle arrives. What are your favorite fantasy series?


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

The Temeraire series by Naomi Novik.
The Live Ship series by Robin Hobb.

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Depends...do you like dark fantasy, urban fantasy, epic fantasy...

(Robin Hobb is very dark.  Too dark and depressing for me.  It was a DNF.)  

I'm pretty into urban fantasy.  I'd recommend John Levitt (I don't know if the first in the series in in Kindle but the rest are.)
Also Ilona Andrews in UF.

Let's see.  Epic.  There's a Kindleboards author--haven't read her yet, Archer.  Dang.  I"m gonna have to look up her titles.  Elfhunter.  Been hearing good things about the series! 

In YA, I'd recommend John Lenahan.  Bit of "another world" high adventure.

authors I like in the fantasy realm:  Holly Lisle, Mercedes Lackey, Katherine Kurtz 

You can find some of the Baen authors available from Baen's site.  Some of the first in the series are free--highly recommend their titles!

Maria


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

As Maria said, it might help to know if there is any particular sub-genre you prefer, as fantasy is pretty wide-ranging these days.

No surprise to frequent readers of this forum would be my favorite: Terry Pratchett's "Discworld" series. It's a lovingly satirical twist on the fantasy genre (even if that sounds oxymoronic). First in the series is:











(Don't be worried overly much by the fact that this book finishes in a bit of a cliff-hanger and is continued in _The Light Fantastic_. It's the only book in the series that does so.)

Warning: you may become addicted and find yourself reading all 30+ books before the year is over.

Another warning: _beware the luggage!_


----------



## Ingunn (Jan 29, 2010)

I have also enjoyed the Temeraire series, mentioned by another poster. Imagine the Napoleonic wars - with dragons being a part of the army At one point it was talked about Peter Jackson making it into a movie. Wouldn't that have been something...

I also liked the study series and the glass series by Maria V. Snyder. Another good one is the Black Magician triology by Trudi Canavan, but I don't think it is available on Kindle yet. 

If you are into urban fantasy you could try writers like Patricia Briggs or Charlie Huston, not to mention the series about vampire hunter Anita Blake by Larell K. Hamilton (at least the first 6 books of the series).


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't like urban fantasy that much. I prefer epic fantasy like Terry Goodkind Wizard's First Fule for example, Robert Jordan Wheel of Time and I think I will like Terry Brooks Shannara too. 

I downloaded Dragonflight, first book of pern, because I like dragons


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

You can get this 3-book set in one Kindle book for $9.99 (at this writing):











I thought it was pretty good: call it 4 out of 5 stars, perhaps (average Amazon ranking is 4-1/2).


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> You can find some of the Baen authors available from Baen's site. Some of the first in the series are free--highly recommend their titles!


Baen has lots of good fantasy books, notably Fritz Leiber's Fafhrd and the Grey Mouser series (Swords of Lankhmar and other books). They can email books directly to your Kindle if you don't want to mess with the USB cable thing....


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Baen has lots of good fantasy books, notably Fritz Leiber's Fafhrd and the Grey Mouser series (Swords of Lankhmar and other books). They can email books directly to your Kindle if you don't want to mess with the USB cable thing....


Though it should be mentioned that (currently) the Lankhmar series is cheaper on Fictionwise... $4.20 after 45% off there versus $6 at Baen. I _suspect_ the two services are run by the same group too... Baen's "Add $5 to Micropay" option clued me in.


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> I downloaded Dragonflight, first book of pern, because I like dragons


The Pern series is wonderful, for the most part. I did find that some of the books that weren't part of the 'main' series weren't very good. _Moreta: Dragonlady of Pern_ I couldn't finish because it was just too slow. I'd suggest finishing the first trilogy, _Dragonflight_, _Dragonquest_, and _The White Dragon_ first. After that, the Harper Hall trilogy.

Another series I'd highly recommend would be the Dragonlance series. The place to start would the the Chronicles Trilogy, which includes _Dragons of Autumn Twilight, Dragons of Winter Night,_ and _Dragons of Spring Dawning._ It's a classic series, actually based around the Dungeons and Dragons games. Don't let this deter you from the series, it's fantastic and has some of the best fantasy characters I've had the pleasure to read.

The only issue is that the only Dragonlance books available for the Kindle are those recently released.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

The Lord of the Rings
The Shannara Series
The World of Tiers


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

The Pern series is really good--at Baen, look into Mercedes Lackey. She has a number of epic fantasy works.

http://www.amazon.com/Arrows-Queen-Heralds-Valdemar-Book/dp/0886773784/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1264908179&sr=8-16

The Heralds Valdemar is my favorite epic series written by her. She's a Baen author so check the Baen site!

http://www.amazon.com/Elfhunter-Tale-Alterra-World-ebook/dp/B001R4CJDE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1264908317&sr=1-1 Elfhunter by C. S. Marks (the kindleboards author I mentioned) is supposedly epic, but I haven't read it yet. TBR pile...

Katherine Kurtz is definitely epic type fantasy as well.

Happy reading!


----------



## kamuu (Dec 28, 2009)

Anything by Jacqueline Carey, her characters have a depth to them you rarely see in books and her story lines are very well told.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Cora said:


> The Pern series is wonderful, for the most part. I did find that some of the books that weren't part of the 'main' series weren't very good. _Moreta: Dragonlady of Pern_ I couldn't finish because it was just too slow. I'd suggest finishing the first trilogy, _Dragonflight_, _Dragonquest_, and _The White Dragon_ first. After that, the Harper Hall trilogy.
> 
> Another series I'd highly recommend would be the Dragonlance series. The place to start would the the Chronicles Trilogy, which includes _Dragons of Autumn Twilight, Dragons of Winter Night,_ and _Dragons of Spring Dawning._ It's a classic series, actually based around the Dungeons and Dragons games. Don't let this deter you from the series, it's fantastic and has some of the best fantasy characters I've had the pleasure to read.
> 
> The only issue is that the only Dragonlance books available for the Kindle are those recently released. :


Thank you!! I wasn't sure about the order!! 

Why are just the first terry goodkind book awailable? is that just here? and just some of the wheel of time books..I'm from norway..


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you all for tipsing me. Continue to keep posting!   Always looking for some great fantasyseries/books...


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I have to second Terry Pratchett. Any time I see a fantasy post I know NogDog is probably one of the first people replying and he always beats me to it, but I can't recommend him enough. I'm usually pretty bad at picking favorites of anything, but I can say pretty easily that Pratchett is my favorite author. And the best thing is if you like him you have 30 some odd books to look forward to! I haven't read it yet, but I heard _His Majesty's Dragon_ by Naomi Novik is really good. I have it on my long list of purchased books waiting for me to read. Looks like a couple other folks agree as well.

As for parts of a series being available, there are any number of reasons this could be the case. It's mostly publishers and rights stuff. Like it could be that some of the books were published by one company and the others by another, so only one publisher has Kindlized them. Or it could be that they just haven't gotten to the older books because they have others that are a higher priority. One of my favorite fantasy series, _Spellsinger_ by Alan Dean Foster, for example, isn't available because the guy who owned the rights to the books died suddenly last year in a car accident and the whole thing is still in litigation trying to figure out who has the rights for it now.

If you're -really- concerned/interested you can email the publisher or even the author directly. That's how I found out about the Spellsinger thing. Some authors will be really nice and let you know what's going on, others will send you a form letter telling you to buy their newest book, but it's fun writing to them all the same! Which reminds me I lost my Alan Dean Foster email when my harddrive crashed  And always click the "I want this book on Kindle" as I've heard that sometimes holds more sway with the publishers than even the authors themselves have in terms of getting a book on the Kindle


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Another series I truly enjoyed was John Ringo's "Council Wars" series.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

I have to second the The Temeraire series by Naomi Novik.


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

Anything by Traci Harding, she's a fantastic Australian author 

http://www.amazon.com/Ancient-Future-Dark-Age-ebook/dp/B000FC10N4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1265002107&sr=1-1


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

NogDog said:


> You can get this 3-book set in one Kindle book for $9.99 (at this writing):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice artwork


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Abhorsen series by Garth Nix is very good.

Book 1 - Sabriel
Book 2 - Lirael
Book 3 - Abhorsen

I'll try to come back and add links...


----------



## bkw (Jan 10, 2010)

I love finding other people who like the same books I do. I'm also a big fan of the discworld, Death and Susan are practically members of the family (to say nothing of Death of Rats). And I also really liked the Abhorsen Series. Lately I've been reading a good bit of Neil Gaiman--I finished *Neverworld* yesterday and thought it was one of the best books I'd read in a while.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Depends...do you like dark fantasy, urban fantasy, epic fantasy...
> 
> (Robin Hobb is very dark. Too dark and depressing for me. It was a DNF.)
> 
> ...


Robin Hobb is great


----------



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

I love Wizard's First Rule and Terry Brook's stuff so it sounds like our tastes are similar. That being said, here are some more I really liked:

George R.R. Martin's series, "A Song of Ice and Fire"
http://www.amazon.com/Game-Thrones-Clash-Kings-ebook/dp/B000FBFMMU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1265205409&sr=1-2

Mists of Avalon by Marion Zimmer Bradley
http://www.amazon.com/The-Mists-of-Avalon-ebook/dp/B000FC1JCQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1265205469&sr=1-1

Dreaming of the Eagle by Manda Scott
http://www.amazon.com/Dreaming-the-Eagle-ebook/dp/B000FBFNP6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1265205512&sr=1-1

Swan Song by robert McCammon (Post-Apocolyptic horror but very, very good)
http://www.amazon.com/Swan-Song-ebook/dp/B002VB3EUO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1265205615&sr=1-1

Furies of the Calderon by Jim Butcher (Not my favorite but an enjoyable read all the same)
http://www.amazon.com/Furies-of-Calderon-ebook/dp/B001DISRBC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1265205734&sr=1-1

Troy Lord of the Silverbow by David Gemmell (Excellent series based on Troy and ancient Greece. One of my all time favorites)
http://www.amazon.com/Troy-Lord-Silver-Bow-ebook/dp/B000FCKFBM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1265205837&sr=1-1-spell

Eyes of God by John Marco (Still not on Kindle but very good and worth getting when it does become kindlized)
http://www.amazon.com/Eyes-God-John-Marco/dp/0756400961/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_c

Anyways, I could go and on but thats what I came up with off the top of my head.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jeansaint said:


> I love Wizard's First Rule and Terry Brook's stuff so it sounds like our tastes are similar. That being said, here are some more I really liked:
> 
> George R.R. Martin's series, "A Song of Ice and Fire"
> http://www.amazon.com/Game-Thrones-Clash-Kings-ebook/dp/B000FBFMMU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1265205409&sr=1-2
> ...


Thanks! I will check them out!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

What a great thread!!! I can't believe it took me so long to make it to this side of the Boards!!!

Anyway, I'm just reading James Clemens, the Banned and the Banished Series and enjoying it tremendously, so just wanted to share as I see that I have a lot in common with tastes of other contributors  

The order of the series is as follows (and it is complete and all available from the Kindle store)
1. Wit'ch Fire 
2. Wit'ch Storm 
3. Wit'ch War 
4. Wit'ch Gate 
5. Wit'ch Star


----------



## Zengoalie (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd also put in a vote for the Temeraire series-excellent dragons w/ personalities in it!

And I can't recommend G.R.R. Martin enough. It's very dense, and complex, but the characters really hook you in. Song of Ice and Fire I'd rate up there as high as I loved the Lord of the Rings.

And many that have already been mentioned are on this list(which gives a nice little bit of info on each):
http://brainz.org/the-10-greatest-fantasy-series-all-time/


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I know I asked for fantasy, but what about making this thread a fantasy-recommendation thread?

I have one to recommend myself you see!










This book is a must for every dragonlovers and fantasylovers! So sweet and I almost can't put it down! And the best of all is that the author is here on this forum, and she's so cool, answering questions and everything!

To read and see more:

http://oescienne.com/books


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Zengoalie said:


> And I can't recommend G.R.R. Martin enough. It's very dense, and complex, but the characters really hook you in. Song of Ice and Fire I'd rate up there as high as I loved the Lord of the Rings.


I have heard similar sentiments from several friends of mine. My wife bought A Game of Thrones about a week or so ago, and within days she had bought two more of the books, scoured wikipedia about them, and then giggled when she found out HBO had begun production of a series. I'll start them soon, but I want to finish up a few more of the Conan stories by Robert E. Howard (bought 18 for a dollar, god bless the Kindle).

I'm a little worried, though. I read a bit over her shoulder, and I'm fairly sure that A Game of Thrones will give me an inferiority complex about my own writing.

David


----------



## DanPDX (Feb 4, 2010)

Patrick Rothfuss, _The Name of the Wind_ is the best fantasy I've read since George R.R. Martin.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

DanPDX said:


> Patrick Rothfuss, _The Name of the Wind_ is the best fantasy I've read since George R.R. Martin.


Noted!

Great to have this thread filling up, everyone that needs tips can go here, not just me


----------



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

I just thought of a couple more that I really enjoyed:

In Her Name by Michael Hicks (More Scifi than Fantasy and very different than the standard stuff out there, but in a good refreshing way)
http://www.amazon.com/Her-Name-Omnibus-ebook/dp/B001A7X0BI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1265324514&sr=1-1

Neverwhere by Neil Gaiman (One of my top 5 all time favorites, A great story and also a refreshing change from the standard stuff thats out there. All his other stuff is fantastic as well)
http://www.amazon.com/Neverwhere-ebook/dp/B000FC130E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1265324621&sr=1-1

Anyways, I will post more as they come to mind.


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> I don't like urban fantasy that much. I prefer epic fantasy like Terry Goodkind Wizard's First Fule for example, Robert Jordan Wheel of Time and I think I will like Terry Brooks Shannara too.
> 
> I downloaded Dragonflight, first book of pern, because I like dragons


If you like those I highly recommend George R.R. Martin's series "Ice & Fire" so far I think they are they bomb I just finished "A Game of thrones" and am middle way through the second book "A Clash of Kings"


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have heard many say the same thing, I will try him..


----------



## AirBeagle (Jan 17, 2010)

I was never much of an urban fantasy fan until a friend recommended Jim Butcher's "Dresden Files" series -- I find the main character's wit and attitude keep me chuckling while also enjoying the story and action as the series progresses.  In my opinion, much better than his "Furies of Calderon" series.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

AirBeagle said:


> I was never much of an urban fantasy fan until a friend recommended Jim Butcher's "Dresden Files" series -- I find the main character's wit and attitude keep me chuckling while also enjoying the story and action as the series progresses. In my opinion, much better than his "Furies of Calderon" series.


So many cool books  Maybe I will try this too.. And congrats on your kindle. I received mine recently too and I love it!


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

NogDog said:


> You can get this 3-book set in one Kindle book for $9.99 (at this writing):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to second this recommendation as I just finished the last book. I bought the trilogy for $9.99 and must say it was more than worth the price of admission. I read fantasy all the time and can't remember enjoying a series (of a previously unknown author) more than this. I'll definitely be checking out his next book as soon as it's available.

Per the recommendation of DanPDX and the great reviews I just started "The Name of the Wind" by Patrick Rothfuss as he said it's the best he's read since George R.R. Martin. As I'm sure everyone who has read this thread knows that Martin's Songe of Ice & Fire is a must read for anyone who enjoys fantasy or even just great writing. *sigh* I wish he'd just hurry up and write some more books in the series already.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh yeah I second anything by Neil Gaiman! I just read a new indie author named Zoe Winters, if you like steamy urban fantasy, she's a rising star.

Scott


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

Zengoalie said:


> I'd also put in a vote for the Temeraire series-excellent dragons w/ personalities in it!
> 
> And I can't recommend G.R.R. Martin enough. It's very dense, and complex, but the characters really hook you in. Song of Ice and Fire I'd rate up there as high as I loved the Lord of the Rings.
> 
> ...


The Book of the New Sun by Gene Wolfe - I've never heard of !! - Thanks for giving me something new to explore


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

Some of my favorites:

I'll second: Jim Butcher's Dresden Series - very entertaining

Brandon Sanderson's Mistborn - Not sure I saw that yet

Also second Patrick Rothfuss - Name of the Wind

Michael Sullivan's Riyria Revelations (disclaimer - I'm related to author)


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

winter9,

This is the link to the Baen _*FREE*_library - many good books there; sci-fi, alternate history, fantasy. Did I mention that they're free. I personally can recommend the Honor Harrington series, sci-fi but really, really good.

http://www.baen.com/library/

If you're into Dragons, the Pern series (a BUNCH of book - and Anne McCaffrey's son is continuing the series) are highly recommended, as is Christopher Paolini's Eldest series (Eragon, Eldest and Brisinger).


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Guido Henkel said:


> Another series I truly enjoyed was John Ringo's "Council Wars" series.


http://baencd.thefifthimperium.com/ has most of the Baen free books as well as some that are not in the free library. These are the file versions of the CDs that come with some Baen hardbacks. Pretty sure all of the John Ringo Council Wars books are on one CD or another as well as pretty much all of the Honor Harrington books and all of the March to the Sea books


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

It's not a series (although I hope it will be), but "Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom" by Maria Schneider is a marvelous fantasy for both adults and kids. And it's a bargain for $1.00.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FearNot said:


> If you're into Dragons, the Pern series (a BUNCH of book - and Anne McCaffrey's son is continuing the series) are highly recommended. . . .


Is _Pern_ on Kindle from the beginning, do you know?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I know the early ones are
Dragonflight and Dragonquest were available in one book which was cheaper


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

The complete "The Deed of Paksenarrion" by Elizabeth Moon (loved it!) is also available on webscritpion for just $6!

http://www.webscription.net/p-100-the-deed-of-paksenarrion.aspx

Available both on smashwords and Amazon, "The Ryel Saga" by Carolyn Kephart - a bit different but really good too - and cheap at $1.99 (definitely worth every cent and way more!!!!)

http://www.amazon.com/Ryel-Wysard-Brother-Combined-ebook/dp/B00359FD28/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1265840499&sr=8-2


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I second the Deed of Paksenarrion!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Also the new sequel to Paksenarrion:
http://www.webscription.net/p-1227-the-legacy-of-gird.aspx

BY THE AUTHOR OF 
THE DEED OF PAKSENARRION
Paksenarrion was the finest paladin her world would ever see. But Paksenarrion could never have become a fighter at all had it not been for he who had come before: Gird, the liberator, who taught his people that they could fight-and win-against their Mage-Born rulers.

And after Gird came one more: Luap, Gird's sworn follower and the king's half-breed bastard. Riven by internal conflict, Luap dare not lie and cannot tell the truth, nor face the future.

PRAISE FOR 
THE LEGACY OF GIRD
"A massive and brilliant book, with Moon's unsurpassed military and historical expertise very much to the fore. Close behind it is her concern with ethics, which ejevates her characterization as far above the fantasy average as her worldbuilding."
-Chicago Sun-Times

"A detailed look into a fantasy medieval culture as seen from the peasants' point of view.... A wonderful prequel and lead into the author's trilogy, The Deed of Paksenarrion."
-VOYA

"Fans of The Deed of Paksenarrion have been waiting for this book, but newcomers to Moon's vision should not fear jumping right in . . . I don't think you'll be disappointed."
-Quantum

Publisher's Note: The Legacy of Gird was previously published in parts as Surrender None and Liar's Oath. Now we are able to offer both in a single trade edition which, because of its size, will probably never be offered in a mass market edition.

Published 8/1/1996
SKU: 067187747X 
Ebook Price: $6.00


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Is _Pern_ on Kindle from the beginning, do you know?


I just looked this up the other day, and it appears that they're all there--at least, I didn't see any obvious ones missing (through about Dolphins of Pern, I haven't read later than that. The later generation characters just don't do it for me.)

McCaffery's Crystal Singer series is splendid as well. Just three books, all on Kindle as of a few days ago:

Crystal Singer
Killashandra
Crystal Line

I can also second Jim Butcher's Dresden Files books, though at that point you're definitely sliding into the urban fantasy side of the genre. In the same vein (but with fewer vampires, LOL), Karen Marie Moning's Fever series is excellent--there's quite a few people here who've read and enjoyed it.

Two favorites from last year that I haven't seen mentioned in this thread yet are both young adult books:



















Shadowmagic is a bargain at under $4, and was one of those books that pulled me in from the first paragraph. As of right now, there's no sequel, though I've heard one is in the works. The Alchemyst is the first of a series, with the third book having come out in hardcover last year (so that one is still $9.99). Again, well worth it!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I second the Alchemyst series.  I have all three.  The first one was a free book a long time ago or else I wouldn't have picked it up.  But I bought the next two.  The fourth book is due in May.


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Shadowmagic * is also available on audio from podiobooks. You can download the files to your computer then transfer to the Kindle via the USB (that's what I did). Not sure how many people listen to audio books on their Kindles but I do


----------



## Zengoalie (Dec 29, 2009)

Jeansaint said:


> I just thought of a couple more that I really enjoyed:
> 
> Neverwhere by Neil Gaiman (One of my top 5 all time favorites, A great story and also a refreshing change from the standard stuff thats out there. All his other stuff is fantastic as well)
> http://www.amazon.com/Neverwhere-ebook/dp/B000FC130E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1265324621&sr=1-1


Love Gaiman's stuff (See my goalie mask artwork in my icon?) The Sandman is the best graphic novel/comic series in my opinion...


----------

